# One Pilot - 4 Predators in formation



## Kirkhill (27 Sep 2005)

Predators Fly First Four-Ship Sorties 
  
  
(Source: US Air Force; issued Sept. 26, 2005)
  
  
 CREECH AIR FORCE BASE, Nev. --- The latest upgrade to the MQ-1 Predator, known as the Multi-Aircraft Control, or MAC system, entered operational testing with the first two-ship and four-ship Predator sorties being flown over a four-day period.  

Testers performed two-ship sorties Sept. 12 and 13 and progressed to four-ship sorties Sept. 14 and 15.  

During these sorties, members from the 53rd Test and Evaluation Group, Detachment 4, tested the MAC ground control station on its ability to enable a single pilot to simultaneously control four Predator aircraft over the skies of southern Nevada.  

"Our pilots were impressed with the technology integration, human-machine interface and situational awareness provided by the (system)," said Lt. Col. Steven Tanner, 53rd TEG Det. 4 commander. "We spent six months developing comprehensive training and safety plans to ensure that these initial MAC four-ship test sorties were successful. Once we fully train our pilots and sensor operators on this new technology, we will initiate the process of evaluating the operational capabilities of the MAC system."  

The system has the potential to bring long-endurance, concentrated Predator firepower to a dynamic battlefield scenario, Colonel Tanner said.  

The system allows one pilot to actively engage a target, while three other Predators are flying nearby on standby status. While one pilot controls all four Predators, sensor operators assigned to each Predator are able to collect data using the sensor ball, located on the front of the aircraft, Colonel Tanner said.  

Operators from the 53rd Wing at Eglin Air Force Base, Fla., and 57th Wing at Nellis AFB, Nev., will conduct operational test missions with the MAC system during the next few months in order to evaluate the new two- and four-ship Predator mission capabilities.  

"MAC represents a quantum leap in Unmanned Aerial Vehicle technology and has the potential to dramatically increase Predator availability and lethality," said Col. William Coutts, 53rd Wing commander. "The combined 53rd and 57th team is doing an excellent job, and I am optimistic that MAC technology will translate into increased combat capability for combatant commanders."  

The MQ-1 Predator is a medium-altitude, long-endurance, remotely piloted aircraft that carries the Hellfire missile. Its primary mission is interdiction and conducting armed reconnaissance against critical, perishable targets, according to the Air Force.  

When the MQ-1 is not actively pursuing its primary mission, it acts as a Joint Forces Air Component Commander-owned theater asset for reconnaissance, surveillance and target acquisition.  

Operational testing is scheduled to conclude in November. Testers will then provide their recommendations to Air Force senior leaders concerning the operational viability of the MAC system.  

-ends-  

http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.4308111.1089903978.QPadasOa9dUAAESlMZk&modele=jdc_34


----------

